# Bath time!



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Wet budgies always make me laugh


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

So cute. The first one is especially funny!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're adorable and clearly love to get wet :laughing2: What great pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great bath time photos!! :laughing:*


----------



## Skyfeather (Mar 9, 2017)

I love seeing wet budgies too, they're so cute! Especially big fluffy English budgies all wet :lol: your pictures are adorable!


----------



## NitroCola (Jan 4, 2019)

They are so cute! The only time my budgies have gotten wet so far is when Neeko accidentally fell into their water feeder. The perches that came with the cage gave way, so im going to buy them new ones.


----------

